# chimney crown



## Halron (Apr 6, 2007)

I have leakage from chimney. Two roofing companies say it is from a cracked chimney crown. The first said that all of the cracked pieces of the crown had to be removed along with the old mortar - then a new pliable crown seal applied. The second company said all that was required was to apply the pliable crown seal. A lot of money is involved whether we go with the first recommendation or the second. Any thoughts about what we should do? Many thanks
Hal G.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you sure you are describing the repairs accurately.

Do you have a masonry crown applied to the chimney material or do you have a cast concrete unit that is placed on top of the chimney?

There would be a difference whether ot not you removed the crown or not, but that should not be big $s (a lot of money) in comparison to the cost of getting someone out to do it. - What are the costs?

If it was cracked. I would replace the crown. Either way you have to seal the joint between the crown and the flues.


----------



## Halron (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks. I was reporting the chimney crown problem incorrctly. I have talked further with the two roofing contractors. The crown does not need to be replaced. The seal on the crown is cracked. One contractor says that all of the cracks in the seal and much of the old seal should be replaced and chipped out. This would require about four man hours. Then replaced with a flexible seal. The second contractor says it is not necessary to remove any of the old seal. He wants to simply add a flexible seal over the top. This second method is of course less expensive. But would I be risking future leakage if we went with this proposal? Thanks


----------

